# Motorcycle BBQ run



## andy_christy (Aug 3, 2009)

The wife & I are going on vacation next week. Did the Kansas City run last year. This year we are looking at going down the Knoxville, TN, then east toward Ashville, NC, then back north through West Virginia, & then back west to Indy. Looking for BBQ joint recomendations along the route. We are flexable on our route if it's close enough. I prefer the small local places to the bigger chains.


----------

